

Confrontation With TSA Agent Leaves Grandpa's Ashes On Floor - Cadsby
http://www.theindychannel.com/news/31224633/detail.html

======
laserDinosaur
flagged

------
Daniel_Newby
WTF does this have to do with hacking?

~~~
sdiwakar
I suppose it is somewhat related to physical security and the general mistrust
of TSA agents by some HN readers. I agree with you though - not quite HN
worthy.

